# signatures



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I am working on a signature in VB code. I got the words right but I am looking for a character to put after it. I found a fish on the character map with a number of 0244, How do I put it in? Any guesses?

*Anglin_fool * &#0244

the code that I thought would work is that |

I got way too much time on my hands!


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

which I thought was neat! But. .

I still got way too much time on my hands!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You'll probably have to use the font that
has the fish...


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Kind of like how Signature got the 'clubs' to show? That Alt +0244 thing didn't have a letter going with it. Unless I didn't research it further . . .


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

he he

another day wasted! at least I got a little VB coding in! very little.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey anglin_fool, 

OK, go into wordpad or some editor where you
can choose different fonts. Find the "fish" you like
and notice what font and key you press to display
it. The following is from the "wingdings" font, and it
takes a capital "N" to show the skull and crossbones
like this (use "size" to make it look right):

N

Press the "quote" button to see the code.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Remember a week or two ago when Hewee posted a site for a free HTML colorizer? Well, I downloaded that from this site:

http://www.theill.com/hfc/

Then somehow someone led me to a thread by Signature who was explaining to Shamrock about how to colorize the VB code that is used in the signature sign-on since you can't use HTML. Signature put the code down that Shamrock needed to use. I copied it to a word doc to study it. Here's the thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54689&perpage=20&pagenumber=2

It's about three quarters of the way down.

I set up the anglin_fool in the colorizer to get the numbers I needed to make the green fade. I copied and pasted the numbers from the HTML code to the VB code and ran a test here. At first it didn't work. I kept getting the FONT=CENTURY with the brackets so I took it out and the /FONT and brackets at the end out. Now I had *Anglin_fool *.

How to get the fish? That was tricky. The skull and crossbones is easy. N But to get the fish took some playing around with the colorizer and the Character Map found under Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map. Never even had a use for that tool, but I put it on 'just in case'. (probably won't use it again!) I found the only fish they had, surprizingly, (he he) and copied it to the colorizer to find out what letter it represented since I went through the whole keyboard looking for that fish. The skull is a capital N, that's easy, the fish on the other hand was a ô.
I took the last line from Signature's post, replaced the SYMBOL font style with WEBDINGS and replaced the § with a ô and that was it.

Copy it from Word and paste it in the signature box! Done!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

There should be a key that you press on the
keyboard to make any symbol/letter in any
font. If you can do as I suggested and load
the "webdings" font into an editor, you should
be able to find the key to press. You may have
to press all the lower and upper case (shift + key)
keys to find it, but I assume it's there.

However, my Win95 didn't come with "webdings",
so maybe I can't help you much here...

Cheers, Mac 

*[EDIT]

OOPS. A friend sent me webdings, so I do have
them. I can't find a fish in them though...*


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Wait a minute... Are you saying that the
fish is showing? On mine I only see the ô...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

OK, one more ramblin' sentence here... 

Apparently the "webdings" font a friend
sent me doesn't work in Win95.

Does everybody else (or anybody else) see
a fish by anglin_fool's signature? 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Mac, yep. I can see anglin_fools's fish.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Sharon 

Wonder if there's a newer version of the webdings
font? I can view the webdings with the font viewer,
but don't see any fish in it. 

The version I have is 1.03, 116kb size, copyright 1997...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have 95a and see the same as Mac.
There is no fish.

See the image here of what I see.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

and I see the fish as well.

For hewee and Mac, here's the image


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Windows 98SE

Yes a fish just like RandyG's Image.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey hewee, 

I have Win95B. Looks like us Win95 guys
are just left outta this one... 

Thanks for the pic Randy, at least we know
what we're missing.

Thanks for the response guys.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Wunnerful!

http://www.microsoft.com/truetype/fontpack/win.htm

I can see the fish now...


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

*Sorry Fellas!*

That ô thing looks sick! I didn't know that the 95 users would have problems with my fish. It's not even the fish I wanted, but it's the only one I could use.

Sorry Mac, thanks for your help. I think I'll try the boat instead.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm afraid Win95 users will have problems with
anything you use from the "webdings" font until
they download and install the font like I did.

I learned a lot from all this.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I am still learning. I dont have a clue whats going on but it looks cool. Where are you guys finding the codes or whatever its called. I have found a couple of places with about a thousand fonts and a thousand things inside it. Is this what I am dealing with to learn?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

RandyG,

Thanks I cans see that fish.

Mac,

So you got it working now.
Thanks for the link.

I was going here to look at webdings, wingdings.
Plus they have a Messageboard
http://www.1001fonts.com/

http://www.fontparadise.com/

http://www.fontparty.com/search.php3

anglin_fool,

It's ok I will get over it.

Here is Dingbat, Symbol Fonts.

http://www.1001fonts.com/fonts_overview.html?page=1&category_id=6


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

DoyceJ

I'm following this also. I think there fooling around with the Character Map feature

start\programs\accessories\system tools\character map

looks like it lets you type a number code to display a special font 

buck


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Mac,

What can you see correctly with W95? I am trying to work with everyone's OS now that I know that some things won't work right.

This is my butt hangin over a fence (SYMBOL)v

Peace out!, (Monotype Sorts)

s Authority (marlett)

I'm gonna Blow up this Computer! (wingdings)M

Time to ` this tomfoolery! (MTBWidgets)

The character map is great for chat rooms if you are so inclined to use one. Put a &# in front of the number and you get that symbol posted like the code for a musical note is &# 9835 (no space)


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey anglin, 

My Windows 95B came with "wingdings", so any
of those are no problem. The "webdings" font
does NOT come with Windows 95, so any of those
cannot be seen with Windows 95 (unless the user
downloads and installs it separately).

Since I installed the "webdings" font (yesterday), I
can see them all (so far anyway...).

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey Doyce and Buck, 

You can see the code we're using (where it's
not in our signature) by pressing the "quote"
button on the post.

You can view several of the characters available
by going to wordpad and selecting the "wingdings"
or "webdings" font and pressing all the letters and
numbers on the keyboard.

Here's the skull and crossbones using the
"wingdings" font and the letter "N". It shows
how to set the color (with a regular color name)
and size.

Press the "quote" button to see the code. This is VB
code and can be used in your signatures.

N

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey anglin, 

OK I blew it. I don't think I'm seeing the correct
stuff on some of the other fonts.

Monotype, I see a comma.
Marlett, I see a question mark.
Mtbwidgets, I see the little squiggle below the tilde.

Wingdings is fine. I see da bomb...
Uh... symbol is OK too...

Sorry I wasn't paying attention at first...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi Mac

That's what I see also.

Your signature with the colors and computer is way cool.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks. 

The font colorizer is way cool and easy to use,
it's how I got the faded colors. You just have
to change the html code to VB. The colorizer
is here:

http://www.theill.com/hfc/

The computer is from the wingdings font using
the ":"

Cheers, Mac


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

The monotype was a hand doing a peace sign. How does my boat look?

Mac, 

Yours looks good!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Anglin, 

I see your boat, it's kinda tan or light brown...


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Yeah, it sucks! My boat's tan, just not that style. Come to think of it, the fish looked terrible too! I'm thinking of changing again. But now, you took the coolest one! dang it! (he he)

Now I'm thinking of using some HTML code I have saved on a Word Doc and copy and paste it to the bottom of all my posts! Someone posted that he wanted to change his phrase on every post. Maybe he should do it that way?

The search continues. . . .


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Anglin, 

I think someone wanted a "random" sig that
would vary by itself. I have no clue how that
could be done using only VB code... 

But it would be pretty cool...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I knew about the quotes thing. Thats where I was getting lost. It didnt look like anything I had played with before. Let me work.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

The quotes thing will not work. They need a database of all the quotes and a random generizer to pull out one of those quotes from the database. If s/he wants to create a new quote every time s/he replys, they have to put it in the post. The signature stays the same and changes only when you make changes in their profile. Be neat though, but it will take up alot of space on your server.

*Anglin_fool *

HOW DO YOU GET HOLY WATER? You boil the hell out of it.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hehe, I'm not sure we're all on the same page
here. Some of us are talking about generating
random quotes and some are talking about the
"quote" button. 

Or maybe I don't have a clue as usual....


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

oops, my bad

wrong thread


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

HTML Font Colorizer.. Nice! Thanks for the find!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Ain't it cool...


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Yeah, I believe hewee or eddie5659 posted it


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Not sure, but I think it was hewee...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I posted the
HTML Font Colorizer


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

A trick I ran across you all might be interested in.

Every font you install sucks up physical memory. Unless you have physical RAM to spare, I wouldn't suggest loading too much more than your commonly used fonts. So what do you do with the fonts you want to keep but not install? Put them in ANOTHER directory ("fontsOther" so you can find it beside the Fonts folder). When you want to use a particular font in a document/graphic, go to your "Other Fonts" folder, double-click on the font you want to use (and KEEP THE FONT OPEN), and launch the application in which you wish to use that font. The font should show up in your regular list as if it were installed the "normal" way. When you're done, you can close the font preview window and Windows is none-the-wiser. 
This also fixes the problem of too many fonts. All fonts are stored in the Registry, and the Registry has a limit of 64k for each key...meaning 800 - 1000 fonts are all that can be stored without a shareware font manager program.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

A


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

DoyceJ,

Wow your great.
I never heard that before so I had to test it out and wow it works great.

Some times you can have lots of trouble with having to many fonts. My sister had that with Office 97 and called MS and they say keep the font folder below 200. She had like over 800 fonts. They have her a list of fonts that you have to have and said to delete the rest or you can get a font manager program. She got Adobe font manager but could never get it to work right.
The only bad part was that she could not highlight and delete more the one font at a time she said so it took hours and hours to delete 600 fonts.

Here is a copy I made from a old message board obout fonts.

Hi Trish,

I am not Don but hope I can help (I see to remember you from the days of the AOL/IBM message
boards - glad you found us here!)

A RAM upgrade WOULD help you first of all, especially when editing large pictures. Your system can
only optimally use 64MB of RAM, but every little bit helps with graphics programs.

Does your kernel error come up even if you set your resolution to 640x480 or switch the color depth to
256 colors?

Another thing you might want to consider - have you installed programs that add many FONTS to your
system? Having too many fonts is a prime cause of kernel32 errors when launching those programs.

What follows is a pretty long procedure, but it may allow you to isolate your error.

Follow these steps to remove a font from a program's FONT list without deleting the font file:

1. Use Windows Explorer to create a folder to store a copy of the TrueType font files.
a) Click START > RUN
b) Type C: and tap ENTER
c) Double-click the Windows folder.
d) Right-click on an empty area of the screen [within the Windows folder].
e) Choose NEW > FOLDER
f) Name this folder OLDFONT

2. Copy the fonts you want to remove from the Windows\Fonts folder to the folder you created in step 1.

a) Double-click on the FONTS folder.
b) While holding down CTRL, click on each of the fonts you want to remove.
c) When done, click on the EDIT menu, and choose COPY.
d) Close the FONTS folder, and double-click on the OLDFONT folder.
e) Go up to the EDIT menu, and select PASTE.

3. Go to START > SETTINGS > CONTROL PANEL

4. Double-click on FONTS.

5. Delete the font files you copied before. DO NOT DELETE any "red" letter fonts,

6. Restart the computer.

If you decide to re-install a font that you have removed, you can install the font from the folder
containing the font file copies. Make sure to select the "Copy fonts to the Fonts folder" option so that
the font file is copied. If you do not select this option, the font file is located in only one folder and is
deleted the next time you remove the font.

Here are some alternate directions if you just want to DELETE extra fonts without saving them first.

Remember not to remove the following fonts from Windows. (Otherwise, Windows may not display
correctly or appear illegible.)

Arial
Arial Bold 
Arial Bold Italic 
Arial Italic 
Arial Narrow 
Arial Narrow Bold 
Arial Narrow Bold Italic 
Arial Narrow Italic 
Arial Rounded MT Bold 
Courier 10,12,15 
Courier Bold 
Courier New 
Courier New Bold 
Courier New Bold Italic 
Courier New Italic 
Marlett 
Modern 
MS Line Draw 
MS Sans Serif 8,10,12,14,18,24 
MS Serif 8,10,12,14,18,24 
Small Fonts 
Symbol 
Symbol 8,10,12,14,18,24 
Times New Roman 
Times New Roman Bold 
Times New Roman Bold Italic 
Times New Roman Italic 
Webdings 
Wingdings 
Any font which displays a red letter A as its icon. 
Any font without the TT TrueType icon. 
Any font whose name begins with the letters MS is best left on the system. 
Any font used by Microsoft® Office and Windows® Internet Explorer.

These are the instructions for reducing the number of fonts installed on your operating system down to
a total of 250 to 300 fonts:

1) Click on the Start button, select Settings, and then click on Control Panel.

2) Double-click the Fonts icon.

3) Click on the font name you wish to remove so that it becomes highlighted.

4) Click File on the menu bar, and then select Delete.

5) Click the Yes button to confirm deletion. The file will now be deleted.

6) Restart the computer.

Hope this helps . . .

------------------
Joe
2159 S74, 80 MB RAM, 512KB Cache, Win98SE

[This message has been edited by JoeyR (edited 07-21-2000).]

=======================================================================

DON5408
Webmaster 
posted 09-20-2000 11:47 AM

"My question is which are the most popular fonts, the ones I should keep in my FONTS folder?"

For starters don't delete MARLETT.TTF under any circumstances and don't delete any .FON files (the
icons with the read A). Other than that I'd avoid deleting any of the True Type fonts originally loaded with
a default Win9x install, find a list of those here http://members.aol.com/don5408/uaskb/basic_fonts.html

"I'm not quite sure what happens if I go to a web site that uses a font I don't have on my machine."

Nothing earthshattering, the text will just default to a basic font such as Arial or Times New Roman.
While you wont be seeing the page as the author intended it you will still be able to read the
information. The same thing goes for documents (ex: WordPad *.DOC files), if you don't have the font
installed a more generic default font will be used. As long as you don't delete the most basic fonts this
is more of a cosmetic issue than anything else.

"I saved the entire "FONT" folder (663 fonts/64MB) to a Zip Disk by clicking Win Exployer, clicking +
sign on "Windows" folder and then right click and drag "FONT" folder (Copy, not Move) to Zip Disk. I
was then going to delete everything in the FONT folder except the ones you listed in your post. That
way I can review the fonts on my Zip disk and move any back to the FONT folder I might need. Do you
think this will work?"

Yep, that should work just fine. Same idea, different implementation, the bottom line (that you CYA via
backup) is all that matters.

------------------
Best wishes,
Don


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Just playing. I cant seem to find anything on my system to view them with.

A
b
c
d
e
f


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DoyceJ _
> *Just playing. I cant seem to find anything on my system to view them with.
> 
> &#a
> ...


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Alright. Someone tell me why I am getting letters instead of characters.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey DJ,

I looked at your code with the quote button, not for the one that posted the &#, and you have wingdings2 in the code. It should be wingdings only.

a for a

b for b

c for c

d for d

e for e

f for f

I believe the wingdings2 is for Microsoft Word fonts. the &# is used when you are in a chat room. Do you have a Character Map on your system? Can you download the HTML Font Colorizer posted earlier?


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I have the link for the colorizer. I was just waiting until I get a little more proficient with this.

My character map shows wingding 1-2-3. I want to use the others as well.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey DJ,

Does your Character Map show 32 characters across and 7 characters down for a total of . . wait till I get out my trusty calculator . . . 224? My Character Map doesn't have a 1, 2, 3 after wingdings.

BTW don't use that calculator to figure out finance charges!


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Yes. That is a character map alright. It must be something to do with the .


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey DJ,

There must be something wrong with the way the wingdings2 is displayed in HTML. How I used the Character Map (CM) was to copy the image form the map to the HTML colorizer to get what letter it represented. Besides coloring the font, it gives you the code for what you put in. By copying the CM 'value' to the HTML program, you will be able to tell what character to use. (besides copying and pasting directly from the program)


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Mine shows the keystroke that you should use.










acDoyceJdb


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey DJ,

Mine doesn't have a wingdings2. That could be the problem, but I don't know.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

XP CM a little different...It gives a Character code but It's not the same as the code on my 98 machine


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey Buck52,

That is cool! You got Wingdings2! I'd like to upgrade just for the character map. Of course, this is the only instance I'll use it. Stupid Me!


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Test

acDoyceJdb

Why cant I get this to work in vb?

*
DoyceJ
 * [/B][/QUOTE]

*
DoyceJ
 * [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey DJ,

My guess is that it is the 'wingdings 2' that is throwing it off. Can you make a copy of the characters that you want on a document and post them. I will figure out which 'wingding' character equivilant it is that you need to put in the code to work. From your earlier post, it looks like I have most of them. Can you see them in my character map?


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Apparently the only difference between WD1 and 2 is that in 2 they are bold. The order is 3142


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Ah- hah! these?









oops, HTML code


----------



## wen (Jun 17, 2001)

hhhhgggtttygggxxxxxxxxxgghh


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey wen,

huh?

DJ,

I got three of them to work in vB.

*
  
  
  
 *


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

here's all four in vB,

*
  
  
  
  
 *


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Ok, explain. Are you doing the alt stuff or what. I cant get mine to make those symbols like tm.


----------



## wen (Jun 17, 2001)

sorry just playin'


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

*
DoyceJ
 *


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Its a start. Thank you very much for the help. I still dont know how you got the characters in the code. I cant seem to do the alt thing.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey DJ,

I'm still tryin to figure out the aly thing myself. I used that HTML Font Colorizer to get what letter was needed to make it work.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Hot dang. Figured it out. Numbers lock on, use number pad.

alt+whatever







----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

he he

*someone with more time on his hands than me!*

I would have never have thought of that! And it would have taken all day to figure it out.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Well....huh.....actually...technically speaking.....I read further down in Signatures post.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Cheater! Well, at least you're honest!

How does this look?

Ï*Anglin_Fo COLOR=#008000]o[/COLOR] COLOR=#008000]l[/COLOR] COLOR=#00B900] [/COLOR]* Ò

what's wrong? I can't find it


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

ratz, no Tempus Sans ITC. I have to find another font.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Ñ *Anglin_Fool* Ò

How come it works in HTML?


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Anglin Fool

I know you're not asking me...


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

oops, and not vB?


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

*
 A  N  G  L   I  N  _  F 
 O  O  L  *
* Ò 

this is vB and it's showing? It must be in the transition between fonts.

DoyceJ,

Can you make a copy of your sig and post it?*


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Ñ * A  N  G  L   I  N  _  F  O  O  L  *  Ò 

I'm gettin there!


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

*
DoyceJ
 *

*
DoyceJ
 *

Notice the difference?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Both look the same to me.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Click the quote. One is trimmed up. 

Just seeing what is necessary and what isnt.


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

isn't (wasn't) there a way to post an image without attaching it first. i remember getting a slight reprimand for CALVIN PEEING a few weeks ago, and i'm pretty sure i used [ ] these brackets.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

he he he-I have to say Im glad someone was on the ball.

If you are linking to a gif on the web you can just use the [] and the url without an attachment I think. Otherwise, the others are from our machines and have to be downloaded first as an attachment and then linked to the url.

BTW-You can click the quote button in any post to see how something was done except with a persons signature.


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

testing........









ok, i remembered how i did it..


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

That's better than Calvin


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

that IS calvin!


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Calvin the pet rex........I see a fortune in vet bills ahead.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I can see now.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

     * A  N G L  I  N  _  F  O  O  L  *      

I can't get the second swirley thing to separate from the L?


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

*   A  N G L  I N  _ F O O  L  *

Darn, give me a minute.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

*GOT IT!!!*

Hope you dont mind that I trimmed it up a bit.

*   A  N G L  I N  _ F O O  L  *


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Ahhhh, I see what you did! hummm, Well, that gives me an idea on what to do, sort of.

I thought that the spaces were supposed to be there? as in

color] L [/color instead of color] L[/color


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Normally you wouldnt use any spaces. There seemed to be some sort of association thing (I dont understand it), so I just played with various ways until it worked.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

DJ [email protected]


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

well its all wingdings to me,i dont understand vb code or html code....you might as well slap me in the face with anglin`s fish.......cos my win2k cant see it either.


and my smilies wont work


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

$Steve.... Dont feel too bad about it coz you're not alone 

I've been messin with posting an image now for a while now I went here http://forums.techguy.org/misc.php?s=&action=&action=bbcode and read this....

Adding Images

To include a picture or graphic within the body of your message, you can simply surround the address of the image as shown here:










Note that the http:// part of the image URL is required for the code.

You can even create a thumbnail-type hyperlink by surrounding your [img] code with a [URL] code like this:

[url=http://forums.techguy.org//images/logo2.gif][img]http://forums.techguy.org//tsg/round/images/vb_bullet.gif[/URL]

This produces a link like this: .

So like I'm workin on this myself then there is the...










.....that to me remains a mystery coz that has to do with a url and if I have the image in My Documents and use the Attach file / Browse button thing at the bottom and I place my "whatever.jpg" in the Attach file field .......well I'm just not so sure what that's all about either..........

I dont give up easily so I went in here http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57125&pagenumber=1 see I read the first couple of pages and I would have thought I'd have a clue by now but Nooooooooooo coz I'm stuck on stupid O they all talk about it and stuff see---------------> * Attach an image file to a post here like I did and then use the < img src= " " > to display it (just take out the spaces after the left and right arrows). After you attach the file, submit the entry, then go back and click on the image file and copy the URL and then edit your post and just paste the URL between the quotes for the image code and it will display as it does here * said mulder

I noticed anglin had a hard time with it at first but I think he's learned the secret hanshake now 
..........anglin must have learned it from.....buck....

*anglin_fool

one more try

do another post just like the last one... then.....

click on the attachment so that it opens...then right click on the little gif and click properties .. then...highlite the url... then copy it ( hold down the ctrl key and press c )....then

go back to your post and click edit....then somewhere in the message window type < img src=" " > ...then click between the quotes and paste the url you save before ( hold down the ctrl key and press v) then eliminate the space after the < and before the >

when your done it should look like this










PS: sorry for the long windedness but this was as much practice for me as it was hopefully help for you

and thanks to Signature for the tips on how to show the code in another thread

buck
*

I just dont quite get it yet but I'll get it sometime I'm sure. 

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

test duck...


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

well....thanx D.S........ill read up and see what i can "create"(havoc probably)

i d/l`d html font colourizer.......no help file
how do i attach the text in here?


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

you just use the copy on the font colorizer then either paste or control + V it into the window where you reply.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Yes $teve it sounds like you got one of them "no muss no fuss no extras" downloads... 
I have this one saved and you might take a look see if its easier to work with...

http://www.theill.com/hfc/default.asp

anglin you really need to like post step by step directions and be sure not to leave out anything... like the secret handshake


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Dark Star,

Just make a folder for the font colorizer. 
There is no install so just unzip it to the folder. You could put it on a floppy if you want to.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

thanx D/S......more info in that one.
it works in wordpad...

NOW....lets see if i can do this......in here.


testing testing one two three!



here goes!


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)




----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

$teve....

"testing testing one two three! 

here goes!"



Now that was funny  

You know maybe the thing will work in notepad and then you can copy paste the text in here... I think thats what Anglin is doing.
Truth is Signature is the person to talk to about all this stuff, I think I'll try to summon her expertise. 

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Look what I found 

http://www.aphids.com/susan/imhelp/

DS


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If webpages don't look the same after you've trimmed down the font list, go to Windows updates and re-install the Internet Explorer core fonts package that is listed. That will probably take care of the problem.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

SMOKE ME A KIPPER..........ILL BE BACK FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

BY GEORGE......I THINK IVE GOT IT

I KNEW IF I WALKED AWAY AND CAME BACK IN A WHILE.......THINGS WOULD LOOK CLEARER


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

testing.......again.

MIDDLE AGE IS WHEN BROADNESS OF THE MIND AND NARROWNESS OF THE WAIST CHANGE PLACES


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Hmmmm??????

so why cant i alter the font size?



Anyone?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

"MIDDLE AGE IS WHEN BROADNESS OF THE MIND AND NARROWNESS OF THE WAIST CHANGE PLACES"


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

f at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

f at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

At last!!!



cheers m`dears


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I changed it to vB code. Click the quote button to see.

If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.

The only I think is that some puters will not work with the papyrus font.

{EDIT}
evidently this one didn't either, it looks like arial?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

thanx anglin............very much appreciated.
i have a font called "group sex" (not that bad)but ill keep it to myself.


----------



## barbraann (Aug 8, 2002)

that's "blinky" the 3-eyed mutant fish from the simpsons....

<img src=http://www.powellx.freeserve.co.uk/downloads/others/blinkey.jpg>

i have no idea why a w95 user can't see the image....


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey barbraann,
[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

The windoze 95 users do not have the same standard fonts that other operating systems have so they see boxes instead. When I used a webding in my signature, those 95 users needed to have webding fonts on their computers.

Yeppers, that's him or her. didn't check the brand. Mike, otherwise known as Techguy, had blinky as a standard, non blinking one for new users. When I made it to senior member status, I animated it to do the blinking, ie blinky!


----------

